# Suggestions for some new 20th Century/Romantic piano rep?



## philhorlings

Hello everyone!

So I've just finished a round of pieces, and am looking to start a new work. Preferably 20th century but Id consider another romantic piece. 

To give you an idea of my ability level, I've recently learned the first two movements of Beethovens Sonata no 9 op 14 in E, the first movement of Mozarts Sonata in C K309, Bach Prelude and Fugue in D from WTC I, Brahms intermezzo op 118 no. 1 and 2 (thinking about starting number 3), Chopins nocturne in F minor, the final piece from Bartok's Mikrokosmos book 6, and a handful of Prokofievs Visions Fugitives. 

I really enjoy the sound of 20th century music and would like to learn more. The Bartok I learned was a joy! Any suggestions would be appreciated, and again, if its a romantic suggestion I am okay with that too.


----------



## Lukecash12

Try Henry Cowell. There is a variety of technical challenges, and not all pieces require a virtuoso.


----------



## hlolli

Schoenberg wrote six easy pieces in 12 tone tech.

You can see the nr 2 here 




The ligeti's ricercatas start off very easy (only 2 notes then 3 etc..) very good music too.


----------



## TWhite

If you haven't tried any piano music by the 20th Century Argentinian composer Alberto Ginastera, you might find him quite interesting. I'd say either the DANZAS ARGENTINAS or the SUITE DE DANZAS CRIOLLAS. They're somewhat technically demanding but not overly so, extremely rhythmic and exciting for both pianist and listener. As far as dissonance, they're somewhat like Prokofiev, but with a much stronger Latin-American flavor. He writes extremely well for the piano, at least IMO.

Tom


----------

